
Ask HN: Should I stick or twist? - peacemaker
I spent the last year developing a web application in my spare time and now I'm ready to market and sell it.  Of course, I realize I've done things completely the wrong way around and have no idea if there's even a market for my product.
I even have trouble describing exactly what it does because it seems to clash with loads of other web applications in a crowded marketplace.  Not the best use of my time you might agree...<p>However, I'd hate to have wasted the time spent building this product, and therefore am tempted to try selling it for a while.  The desire to do so decreases when I realize I could be spending time on some other, more promising product rather than wasting it on a lost cause.<p>I've been going back and forth on what to do for a while now and so have come to HackerNews to ask for help and advice.<p>What would you do in my situation?<p>PS. It might help to add that as of next month I will be unemployed and able to focus 100% of my time on selling the old product, or developing a new one.
======
sharemywin
Who would benfit from your product the most? Get it in front of a couple of
users. If they like it great, start from there. Find out what they'd pay for
it. Next, find out what they think needs changed. I think it's about finding a
target customer first then finding a product that fits their needs. But, you
might as well use your current product as testing ground. If you don't have a
target market try looking to your contacts to help find one.

~~~
peacemaker
You're right, it needs to be in front of people. Marketing it will be tough, I
guess it will start with some cold calling/emailing and go from there.

------
kohanz
"...The desire to do so decreases when I realize I could be spending time on
some other, more promising product rather than wasting it on a lost cause."

This is just the shiny appeal of a new idea. If you spend as much time on any
of these new ideas as you have on your original, the shine would also
eventually wear off. Focus on trying to sell your original idea. Even if it
fails, you will learn invaluable lessons.

~~~
peacemaker
Thanks for the insight. I do have a lot to learn about the sales process so I
might as well use what I've already worked on.

------
lifeisstillgood
Being unemployed next month will not help you - even if you have a decent
runway.

1\. Find a consultancy or contract job if possible starting six weeks out.
Take the intervening six weeks to get a pipeline going

2\. The white label seo idea is pretty good - spend a little time making that
easy to create a new domain and try us domains like hair.bookingmadeeasy.com

3\. It's a side project - keep it that way till its paying you to work on it

~~~
peacemaker
The unemployed part was of my own devising :) I have plenty saved up and
wanted to take some time away from working on other peoples projects to focus
on my own. I've got enough to cover me for 12 - 18 months if I so desire.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
That's impressive, but I would honestly suggest you block out something -
maybe a holiday to a beach, and aim to release and have customer feedback
before you feel sand between your toes - even 12 mths can fly past with no
real customers to keep you on the straight and narrow

Oh, and remember - life != other plans.

Have fun

------
codegeek
I say go and sell the heck out of it. Even though you already built it before
doing validation, it of course will be a waste if you don't even try to do
anything now. Look at the bright side, you already have something to show.
instead of asking "I am working on xyz that _will_ do abc for you", you can
now say "I have xyz that _can_ do abc for you"

~~~
peacemaker
Good point, I have something to show which will definitely help my sales
efforts!

------
japhyr
Can you share anything specific about what you've built?

~~~
peacemaker
I've built a booking system for companies that run group based events, such as
dive schools, outdoor adventure companies, dance classes and so on. The
application itself helps manage those bookings as well as assign staff members
and equipment to the events and will ensure no double bookings etc.

I've been doing keyword research and have found it very difficult to describe.
Searches like "booking software" bring up many different types of business
mostly unrelated.

I'm trying to put myself in the head of potential customers and what they
would search for but so far that's proving quite difficult!

~~~
xauronx
You have the option of branding it for each of those main usages that you
mention. Make a website like "ScubaBooking.com" and
"OutdoorAdventureBooking.com" and just slightly customize the website for each
one. People like the idea of having a piece of software specifically for their
business. Plus, it probably improves your SEO.

Not exactly the same thing, but WebHosting companies seem to do this. They
have a solution and just rebrand and resell the shit out of it.

~~~
peacemaker
This is something I considered a while ago actually. I'll keep it in mind as
it might be the way to go. Thanks!

